
Decision-tree - letfly
https://github.com/letfly/decision-tree
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
letfly
Thanks for give me the rule, I will comply with that.

